# Firefox TSG extension



## Ciberblade (Sep 22, 2003)

In my haste to get the extension updated for 3.5, I overlooked the server forum  (thanks to TheOutcaste for letting me know).

In light of this, I thought I'd open it up to what else I might have overlooked, or changes...if any, need to me made.

All progress updates will be made here 

CB


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Thanks for maintaining this! I know a lot of people really enjoy it.


----------



## dotty999 (Feb 3, 2006)

I'm using version 3.5 and the extension is working fine


----------



## SIR****TMG (Aug 12, 2003)

I know I like it


----------



## Gizzy (Aug 2, 2005)

I never used it before but just looked at it, looks nice. :up:
Probably makes navigating the site easier, though I'm not much of a firefox user these days.

Anyway some things (_just trying to help,.... not trying to give you more work_ ) under *Operating Systems* you have *Windows Vista*, now it's *Windows Vista & 7*

And you have *New Posts* what about *New Posts Excluding Discussions*? (_not to sound anti-social_)

```
http://forums.techguy.org/search.php?do=getnew&exclude=26,61,62,64,65,82,54
```
Also is this supposed to be only links strictly for the forum or will you be adding links to the *Library*, *News* (_Podcast_) and *Store* sections eventually as well?


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

(Never mind, thought I was reading a different thread.  )


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Gizzy said:


> I never used it before but just looked at it, looks nice. :up:
> Probably makes navigating the site easier, though I'm not much of a firefox user these days.
> 
> Anyway some things (_just trying to help,.... not trying to give you more work_ ) under *Operating Systems* you have *Windows Vista*, now it's *Windows Vista & 7*
> ...


where at? If you are talking about the drop down at the top, mine is working fine.

I'm still on firefox though.


----------



## Gizzy (Aug 2, 2005)

valis said:


> where at? If you are talking about the drop down at the top, mine is working fine.
> 
> I'm still on firefox though.


I'm talking about the TSG add-on,
Not the drop down on the site, that works fine in all my browsers.  (_as long as javascript is enabled_)


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

TIM!!! You don't have the Firefox TSG Add-on??? 


Get with the program, man!


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

CB, just a heads up -- I'm going to be changing the OS forums soon: http://forums.techguy.org/6999462-post11.html


----------



## Ciberblade (Sep 22, 2003)

TechGuy said:


> CB, just a heads up -- I'm going to be changing the OS forums soon: http://forums.techguy.org/6999462-post11.html


Got it included - thanks


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Ciberblade,

When do you project the update will be available for download?

-- Tom


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

Opening this up again because the extension is out of date again.  

Since Cyberblade has been around here lately, maybe he'll notice this!


----------



## alexcarlson (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi,
I am using version 3.5 and the extension is working fine.

Thanks


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

alexcarlson said:


> Hi,
> I am using version 3.5 and the extension is working fine.
> 
> Thanks


The most recent version of Firefox is 3.6.


----------



## Noyb (May 25, 2005)

LauraMJ said:


> The most recent version of Firefox is 3.6.


*You Blinked*  .... It's now 3.6.2


----------



## paisanol69 (Sep 7, 2005)

LauraMJ said:


> Opening this up again because the extension is out of date again.
> 
> Since Cyberblade has been around here lately, maybe he'll notice this!


...Hey Cyberblade, just because a now missing administrator has left us, don't think that her whip is also gone, looks to me like LauraMJ has picked it up, and is cracking it in your direction ! 

as an aside, I sure do miss that old whip cracker!!


----------



## Ciberblade (Sep 22, 2003)

**UPDATE**

Getting new structure in place and verifying integrity on fresh install of FF - moving along well.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Great!!! :up:


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

Ciberblade said:


> **UPDATE**
> 
> Getting new structure in place and verifying integrity on fresh install of FF - moving along well.


Thanks for the update, Ciberblade!


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

Been quite a while since we've had an update.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

When?

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

For what it is worth, this morning, I upgraded my Firefox browser from version 3.5.9 to version 3.6.3. The TSG add-on did not work despite a maxVersion value in the install.rdf file of 3.6.* which I edited to 3.7.* to make it work for version 3.5.0 of the TSG Firefox add-on (Ubuntu 9.10 Linux) which does not have the new Forum names at TSG.

If you use Firefox and the TSG add-on in Windows, all you have to do is find your Firefox Profile folder and then navigate down to the extensions directory and find the extension for the TSG add-on which should start with "{528" then change directory to that subdiredtory, make sure the install.rdf file is write-able by your account, and then edit the value of the maxVersion to 3.7.*. Make sure you do not have the Firefox browser launched when you do this edit, then afterwards launch Firefox in Windows.

Note: TSG Firefox extension directory/folder name is:
{52834396-abc3-4462-99bd-7df1772aa096} (at least in Linux - possibly also in Windows).

Note: Firefox Profiles.

-- Tom


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

Or you could use Nightly Tester Tools and just have it over-ride the compatibility for the TSG (or any) extension. 

Over-riding the compatibility can cause problems with some extensions that truly are incompatible, but it doesn't so long as the issue is merely the version number, like with the TSG add-on. One click and one restart and it's ready.


----------

